# He Only Wants Animal Planet



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: He could burn up during times of solar fade.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

I thought that was the new Sirius satellite logo


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

netconcepts said:



> I thought that was the new Sirius satellite logo


on a side note, why to people put those cones on their dogs heads/ it makes them look like dorks. (I know, it is to prevent them licking a wound or some such)


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Too cute.


----------



## dennis95 (Dec 22, 2008)

Very funny. Nice picture of the dog.


----------

